# Informal clip of Yuli Romo!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is an informal lesson that someone had and posted on youtube with 
Yuli Romo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd_5xr4enBo&mode=related&search=

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

